# udev, baselayout und lvm - bin verwirrt...

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Lösung schon diskutiert wurde - bin also auch dankbar für einen Verweis auf dieses problem, falls ich es überlesen habe.

Ich komm mit dem neuen Device-mapper integriert in lvm nicht klar.

Bei den letzten world-updates wurden diese Versionen installiert, device-mapper habe ich deinstalliert:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1

 

Beim Systemstart wird lvm automatisch gestartet und beim Shutdown ganz am Ende (nach unmounting Filesystem) wieder beendet.

Dummerweise hängt mein Laptop dabei, sodass ich ihn von Hand abschalten muss (sonst hätte ich das Problem nciht mal bemerkt)

ABer:

```
 # /etc/init.d/lvm status

 * status:  stopped

```

Wenn ich ihn von Hand starten will kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/lvm start
> 
>  * The lvm init-script is written for baselayout-2!
> 
>  * Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.
> ...

 

OK, kein Problem, dann wird es Zeit auf baselayout-2 zu wechseln - ist ja schon ne Weile im Gespräch....

Google findet für mich:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml - SUPER...

Erste Anweisung : vor dem Reboot dispatch-conf ausführen, also wohl nachdem >=sys-apps/baselayout-2 und sys-apps/openrc installiert wurden... Auch kein Problem

Oder doch...

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -s baselayout
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : baselayout ]
> ...

 

Geschaut:

 *Quote:*   

> # ls /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout
> 
> ChangeLog  baselayout-1.11.15-r3.ebuild  baselayout-1.12.12.ebuild  baselayout-2.0.0.ebuild  files
> 
> Manifest   baselayout-1.12.11.1.ebuild   baselayout-1.12.13.ebuild  baselayout-2.0.1.ebuild  metadata.xml
> ...

 

Also bedeutet das, dass ich baselayout-2 und openrc mittels keyword freischalten muss?

Wieso werden bei einem stabilem System unstabile Pakete vorausgesetzt?

Oder hat das gar nichts zu tun mit dem integrierten device-mapper? lvm benutze ich ja auf meinem Desktop und Laptop nicht.

Auf meinem Server aber schon und jetzt hab ich panik vor meinem nächsten reboot denn auf dem Server:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/lvm status
> 
>  * status:  stopped
> 
>  # mount
> ...

 

Wie man sieht sind die lvm in vg0 gemountet obwohl der lvm nicht läuft - was ist da los???

Ich hoffe jemand kann etwas Licht in mein Dunkel bringen...

Danke schon mal.

Gruß

Markus

----------

## Carlo

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich ihn von Hand starten will kommt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   # /etc/init.d/lvm start
> 
>  * The lvm init-script is written for baselayout-2!
> ...

 

Es ist leider schon eine Weile so, daß man sich bei Gentoo nicht mal mehr auf ein stabiles Basissystem verlassen kann. Ich habe es auch schon angemerkt.

----------

